# Cheap Hotel Apartment Marina/Palm



## pokenose (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings to all expats....
I am looking for cheap room/studio/1bed apartment in and around the Palm Jumeirah or Dubai Marina. Basically coming for the Sandance in Atlantis on Friday and want a place to sleep the night over then drive back to Abu Dhabi on Saturday. I have seen deals for AED 200-250 but they are far out in the Bur/Deira Dubai. 

Any suggestions/experiences are much appreciated.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Try the Ibis in Al Barsha, 290 aed and is just a short drive to the Marina.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Easy Hotel at Jebel Ali, if its open yet, 99dhs per night,


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

City Max @ MOE .. $199


----------

